# Disease??



## Marine1 (Jan 10, 2007)

Does anyone know about a brown spotted disease. My Hippo Tang came down with ich and has been in a QT using the hyposalinity method. The ich disappeared, but now there are brown spots covering its face and a line down the body. It looks like divits much like when a person scratches their chicken pox and leave crater scares. Can anyone please help with any suggestions. Hippo is eating well and swimming around fine.

pH: 8.2
1.015 slowly bringing salinity back to normal after 3 weeks of hyposalinity.
ammonia: 0
nitrite: 0
nitrate: 0
temp: 80


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Can yu post a pic, I'm pretty sure its laterial line disease. If thats the case there is no cure that I have heard of. But the fish can live with it. I found a little info for you if you want to read up on it. 
http://www.ecosystemaquarium.com/html/hlle.html


----------



## Marine1 (Jan 10, 2007)

*.*

Ya that's it alright. Thanks for the info. Great help. Let's hope Dori will live.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Hopefully let us know how shes doing. I never went through it.But the LFS I work in has 2 purple tangs wih it. and they are all right just have that line running down there back.


----------

